# My setup ok?



## Darkly_Innocent (Feb 3, 2017)

I'd love to get y'alls opinions on my Pip's setup. Do you think things look pretty good for him? Are there any recommendations for things that I might be missing? I am planning on upgrading him to a medium sized flying saucer.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

'It's looking good, though you might want to add something for him to climb on since mice love to do so. Ladders, dangling bird toys, wooden log bendy bridges and driftwood from a pet store or some outside that was properly sterilized all make good choices among many others. Just look around and see if you find anything you think he'd like.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Feb 3, 2017)

Thank you! I will be keeping an eye out for climbing stuff for him.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

No problem


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Do you have anything like this over where you are? These are great for attaching inside vivs and glass tanks to make secure fixtures for climbing accessories.
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/smal ... -60288193/
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/smal ... -80240440/


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Feb 3, 2017)

We do, great idea, thanks!


----------

